# اسال عن افضل نوع تكييف متحرك



## احمد بن الخطاب (24 أبريل 2008)

اخواني ارجو المساعده ما هو افضل نوع لجهاز تكييف متنقل يتحرك من مكان لاخر ويستخدم في تكييف مناطق صغير نسبيا كغرفه نوم صغيره او غرفه معيشه ايضا صغيره 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (28 أبريل 2008)

اين اخواني للاجابه علي سؤالي 
ام انه لا يوجد تكييف متنقل ارجو الافاده


----------



## عبدالله حلمى (28 أبريل 2008)

يا اخى العزيز لا يوجد تكيفات متحركه بها كمبويسر ولكن يوجد تكيفات متنقله وتسمى بالتكيفات الصحراويه وهى مجر مروحه وتعمل بالماء يوضع الماء البارد بداخلها فتمر عليها هواء المروحه فتخرج لك هواء بارد فكره قديمه جدا 
هذا ما اعلمه والله تعالى اعلم 
اخوك عبدالله حلمى 
فنى تبريد وتكيف فى توكيل يونيون اير ابالاسماعيليه 
تبع عمو محمد فوزى الله يصلح حاله ويهديه


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (28 أبريل 2008)

انا اعلم التكييفات الصحراويه هذه التي يسمونها وتعمل بالماء ولكني لا اقصد هذه انا اقصد تكييف به الكمبورسور الخاص به والمروحه في نفس المكان


----------



## hamada ezzo (21 يونيو 2009)

اشكركمعلى الرد ولكن المعلومة غير كامله حيث يوجد بالفعل اجهزة تكييف متنقله بها كومبروسور وتعمل بالفريون وكنت اسال عن نظريه عملها ورسم توضيحى لها


----------

